# BMW Radio (Sirius Ch. 126)



## mikem8205 (Apr 23, 2005)

I Was glancing thru the sirius website when i seen a link for bmw radio. It says that BMW radio is on Sirius Ch. 126 . Has anyone else that has a sirius subscription notice this channel.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I just tuned in 126 and it is a sports channel. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

126 is one of the Sports Play By Play streams used for NFL/HNL/NBA/NCAA/EPL games.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

but when the games arnt on they sell airtime


----------

